# Only true friend ignoring me.



## Ms Yesterday (Jan 28, 2013)

So at my university I basically have one friend I'm close to and eat lunch with most days. Now all of a sudden he is ignoring my texts.
I know he's busy with his course and I don't want to jump to conclusions but I just don't think I can handle losing this one person I can actually open up to.
This isn't really a question, I guess I'm just wondering if anyone has had something like this happen to them.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

i would say that this is a common thing, friends sometimes need their space, or are just in a ****ty mood. you never know, and you shouldnt assume he just doesnt wanna talk to u. id say give it time and possibly be honest with him about how u feel, aka "i care about u, how have u been"


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Just don't ask if it's your fault! Because it's not. I think it's natural for this to happen from time to time. The way most people I've seen handle this is they get pissed off at the person who does the ignoring because they have self-respect etc, something we lack!

Seeing how my brother and his gf of 7 years behave has really brought a new understanding of relations to me. Sometimes people can get angry for no reason, guys because they're anxious about something, girls because they have their *ahem* or because guys are being immature. You know, for whatever reason.

So, I would say it'd be a little healthy if you got a little pissed off at your friend! You know, just a little. And don't go begging after him. If he cares about you, he will probably feel bad anyway.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

All of my friends abandoned me. I don't want to scare you and make you think that it's sure to happen. But I don't want to console you and tell you that it definitely won't. If you're feeling neglected, you'll have to talk to him. He might've moved on, but it's best to hash these things out.
And being alone sucks, I won't tell you anything different. But you can survive it. You can endure it.


----------



## btherl (Mar 27, 2014)

This has happened to me.. I've been ignored by close friends. For their own reasons.

I've also ignored a close friend.. I pushed her away and never told her why. And I feel guilty for it even now. Seriously I need to apologize for it.. only my fear that I am not as important to her as she was to me makes me doubt.

It happens.. sometimes they'll come back later, sometimes they won't. Life is just cruel sometimes.

If you're strong enough, I would say straight to him "You're important to me, I want to talk to you and I'm hurt that you're not talking to me. Can you please tell me why?" And the main fear I would have when saying that is finding out that I'm not really as important as I thought I was..

In your case you're a girl and he's a guy, this adds another dimension. He could be jealous because he saw you talk to another guy. Even if he's never shown interest in you this way, it's still a possible reason.


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

This happened with my closest friend. In his case, he got married, so it was very clear why he moved me to a back burner in his life, and I don't blame him for it. Speaking from experience, coursework can take absurd amounts of time and energy away from me, and I often will go for weeks or a month only talking to profs and classmates. But I always find that the good friends are the ones I can pick up with easily after a long period of time.


----------



## Ms Yesterday (Jan 28, 2013)

So according to his last Facebook status he's really stressed with studying/uni and whatever. I get that, but the fact he can't even give me a reply or a "sorry I'm too busy to talk" is making me think he just wants to cut me off.
I'll probably wait a few more days then ask if he's alright, if he doesn't respond I'll leave it at that.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Ignore him back.


----------

